# MBL - Macquarie Bank



## doctorj (5 November 2007)

Please note that Macquarie Bank Limited is now known as Macquarie Group Limited.  It's code has also changed from MBL to MQG.

Posts on Macquarie can be found at https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1456&highlight=macquarie


----------

